# Norco Range Token in Gabel und Dämpfer?



## Toni Dark (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Besitze seit ein paar Tagen ein Norco Range. Im sinnloses schrauben zu verhindern würde mich interessieren, wie viele Token da in der Gabel und im Dämpfer sind.


----------



## bonusheft (10. Februar 2018)

Bei Fox gibt es einen vierstelligen Code auf Gabel und Dämpfer, z.B. CZQN. Wenn Du den bei Fox eingibst, findest Du alle Daten, auch die Bestückung mit Spacern:

http://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&ref=topnav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (11. Februar 2018)

Perfekt, danke. Hab ich noch nicht gewusst


----------



## pat (12. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre ein Range C9.1 2017. Float X2 hinten mit max. Anzahl Spacer, ist ab Werk so. 36 Float Factory mit 3 Token.


----------



## Toni Dark (18. Februar 2018)

*2018, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Trunnion Evol LV, Norco, Range A 7.1/A 9.1, 205, 60, 0.2 Spacer, CM, RM, Rezi M F M, Standard Logo*

*2018, 36, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-S, 160, Grip, 3Pos, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 51mm Rake, N/M OE*

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe soweit. Kann mir jemand mit den obigen Infos helfen? Ich lese da, dass im Dämpfer ein 0.2er Spacer drin ist. Also nur 1 Token? CM RM und Rezi M F verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

In der Gabel lese ich gar nix von Spacern. Also sind da wohl keiner montiert, oder? 1.5T versteh ich da aber auch nicht.

Generell steht auch jedesmal diese Info hier über den Angaben: 
*The information you are looking for is unavailable at this time*


----------

